# Barrel vs Flextank



## jsbeckton (Jun 11, 2020)

Interesting read at the 6 month mark on an experiment between the two vessels:






6-Month Progress Report on My Comparative Study on the Evolution of Wine Aged in a Flextank vs. a Second-Year Oak Barrel | Techniques in Home Winemaking


On December 3, 2019, I started a study to compare the performance of a Flextank vessel to that of a second-year barrel, each equipped with a demijohn-sized WineStix oak stave... Read more »




www.techniquesinhomewinemaking.com


----------



## NCWC (Nov 1, 2020)

I am thinking of trying these tanks


----------



## balatonwine (Nov 1, 2020)

Always good to see an independent confirmation of what a company (Flextank) says how their product should perform or not. In this case, the performance seems to basically match what Flextank says.


----------



## Jay A (Nov 1, 2020)

I've been considering Flextank as well


----------



## Juniper Hill (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks for posting. That's a really interesting study. I have also been thinking about flextanks for long-term aging.


----------

